# Windows 7 BSOD



## DanMedesan (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello, I am having a small problem with my windows, at first boot I receive a BSOD error and it's annoying. In Event Viewer there are the following informations: The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007e (0xc0000005, 0x8343f441, 0x8cf1b648, 0x8cf1b220). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 121509-30825-01.

The details are: 
- System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting 
[ Guid] {ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952} 
[ EventSourceName] BugCheck 

- EventID 1001 

[ Qualifiers] 16384 

Version 0 

Level 2 

Task 0 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x80000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2009-12-15T19:38:55.000000000Z 

EventRecordID 37331 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 0 
[ ThreadID] 0 

Channel System 

Computer DMM-Notebook 

Security 


- EventData 

param1 0x0000007e (0xc0000005, 0x8343f441, 0x8cf1b648, 0x8cf1b220) 
param2 C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP 
param3 121509-30825-01 


Can anyone help me with this error ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please provide the info requested here http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html and attach to your next post someone here can then run it through a debug and help you track down the issue


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bugcheck *0x7e (0xc0000005,,,)* = kernel mode app threw an exception; the exception = 0xc0000005 - a memory access violation.

Please follow the instructions by joeten.

Do you have an Internet Security package installed?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## DanMedesan (Dec 15, 2009)

@joeten: Thank you.
@jcgriff2: I don't have a Internet Security package, only Avira Antiv Personal Edition

Next I attached Autoruns file and the TSF_Vista_Support, but I was unable to generate a system health report due to the following error:

An error occured while attempting to generate the report. 


The wait for the report generation tool to finish has timed out. 

I tried four times and the result was the same.
Thank You for your time.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please locate the MEMORY.DMP file that's in C:\Windows
Then zip it up and upload it to a free file hosting service (I use http://www.box.net).
Then share it out, and post the link here so we can download it (it's too big to upload here).


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Problem devices:

```
Bluetooth Peripheral Device	BTHENUM\{00005601-0000-1000-8000-0002EE000001}_VID&00010001_PID&006E\7&16E2C7A6&0&0025D0524E2E_C00000000	The drivers for this device are not installed.

Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2	ROOT\*ISATAP\0001	This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device.

Bluetooth Peripheral Device	BTHENUM\{00005005-0000-1000-8000-0002EE000001}_VID&00010001_PID&006E\7&16E2C7A6&0&0025D0524E2E_C00000000	The drivers for this device are not installed.

Bluetooth Peripheral Device	BTHENUM\{00005557-0000-1000-8000-0002EE000001}_VID&00010001_PID&006E\7&16E2C7A6&0&0025D0524E2E_C00000000	The drivers for this device are not installed.
```
In Device Manager...
Please disable or remove the BlueTooth stuff
Right click on the ISATAP device and select Uninstall

Please remove or update these older drivers:

```
ATITool.sys  Fri Nov 10 08:08:51 2006
SCDEmu.SYS   Fri Mar 14 02:04:29 2008
avgio.sys    Thu Feb 22 09:57:32 2007
```
More info on the error messages in your minidumps: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000007E

Once we get the MEMORY.DMP file we'll be able to offer some more suggestions


----------



## DanMedesan (Dec 15, 2009)

The link for memory dump: http://www.box.net/shared/h3djhyosue


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please set your system to create minidumps: http://www.carrona.org/setmini.html
Running the memory.dmp file as I type this....
It appears that the memory.dmp file is corrupted, please set the system as described above and wait for the next BSOD. Then follow these directions:


> Please go to C:\Windows\Minidump and zip up the contents of the folder. Then upload/attach the .zip file with your next post.
> {Left click on the first minidump file.
> Hold down the "Shift" key and left click on the last minidump file.
> Right click on the blue highlighted area and select "Send to"
> ...


----------



## DanMedesan (Dec 15, 2009)

I have set to create minidump, disabled those devices with problems, delete ATITool.sys driver and updated SCDEmu.SYS. Until now I didn't receive another BSOD, guessing it was ATITool the problem. If happens anything I'll let you know, so Thank You for your help.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know!
Good luck!


----------

